# official garage thread



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

ITT you will post pictures of your A3 in your garage

I recently modded mine.

Back when it was stock : 










Fully modded










Oh and A3 pic










:thumbup:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Show off! haha

:thumbup:


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

Maitre Absolut said:


> Fully modded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Showoff! I like that tile quite a bit. Brand? Let us know how it holds up. 

I'm just jealous as I don't have a garage yet. Oh but i do have a monstrous magnolia tree in my neighbor's yard that drops leaves and various crap on my A3 all year long :thumbdown:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

asal said:


> Showoff! I like that tile quite a bit. Brand? Let us know how it holds up.
> 
> I'm just jealous as I don't have a garage yet. Oh but i do have a monstrous magnolia tree in my neighbor's yard that drops leaves and various crap on my A3 all year long :thumbdown:


It's Racedeck. :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Here's where my magic happens:










Although I just moved about an hour away from it, so wrenching is more or less restricted to weekends or dire situations. And I've a new project I'm itching to get started on. :banghead:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> ITT you will post pictures of your A3 in your garage
> 
> 
> Fully modded


I hereby propose we all chip in and buy this awesome garage a lift! I would sleep there!!


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

tcardio said:


> I hereby propose we all chip in and buy this awesome garage a lift! I would sleep there!!


note: he lives in Montreal

Awesome garage btw! Wish I had a chance to meet up and check it out when I was up there


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tcardio said:


> I hereby propose we all chip in and buy this awesome garage a lift! I would sleep there!!


I don't think he needs our help to "chip in" :laugh:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

TBomb said:


> It's Racedeck. :thumbup:


correcto



tcardio said:


> I hereby propose we all chip in and buy this awesome garage a lift! I would sleep there!!


theres clearance for a lift on the side where i park

i can buy the lift but not the car that would justify a lift...unless famiry purchase for me 



NYCameron said:


> note: he lives in Montreal
> 
> Awesome garage btw! Wish I had a chance to meet up and check it out when I was up there


wasnt ready yet, sorry weather was crappy and had no time that week



TBomb said:


> I don't think he needs our help to "chip in" :laugh:


garage wasnt expensive. the pool that i had to agree to buy after doing the garage is :facepalm:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Now why the heck would I post up my garage after you showing yours? I'd just be setting myself up for embarrassment!!

/thread. lol


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Now why the heck would I post up my garage after you showing yours? I'd just be setting myself up for embarrassment!!
> 
> /thread. lol


now you know how we feel when you post pics of your car!!!!!

:heart:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Okay bastidges...

The Audi has to live outside...

Here's my old garage (before we sold the other house... when I stil had space to keep the Audi in this garage...)










And the day I brought the white one home:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

VWAddict said:


> Okay bastidges...
> 
> The Audi has to live outside...
> 
> ...


Sorry, was there a garage in those pictures? All I saw was a Carrera GT


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Here is my work in progress, 4 car with drive through bay. Before I take possession it will have epoxy floor, fully insulated walls and garage doors. After 4 post lift, cabinets, and all my other goodies from my old house. Stay tuned this garage is going to be epic.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Uber-A3 said:


> Here is my work in progress, 4 car with drive through bay. Before I take possession it will have epoxy floor, fully insulated walls and garage doors. After 4 post lift, cabinets, and all my other goodies from my old house. Stay tuned this garage is going to be epic.


 opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Gunna be sweeeeet, brah!


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

uber-a3 said:


> here is my work in progress, 4 car with drive through bay. Before i take possession it will have epoxy floor, fully insulated walls and garage doors. After 4 post lift, cabinets, and all my other goodies from my old house. Stay tuned this garage is going to be epic.


 oh mamamamamia


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Uber-A3 said:


> Here is my work in progress, 4 car with drive through bay. Before I take possession it will have epoxy floor, fully insulated walls and garage doors. After 4 post lift, cabinets, and all my other goodies from my old house. Stay tuned this garage is going to be epic.


 Hehehehehehe YOU just posted a nice place to place our cars when we visit VEGAS!!!! Group House Famiry GTG anytime right brah! 

answer: NO wait....ummmm NO


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

Uber-A3 said:


> Here is my work in progress, 4 car with drive through bay. Before I take possession it will have epoxy floor, fully insulated walls and garage doors. After 4 post lift, cabinets, and all my other goodies from my old house. Stay tuned this garage is going to be epic.


 WOW thats going to be legit


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Uber-A3 said:


> Here is my work in progress, 4 car with drive through bay. Before I take possession it will have epoxy floor, fully insulated walls and garage doors. After 4 post lift, cabinets, and all my other goodies from my old house. Stay tuned this garage is going to be epic.


 sub'd :thumbup:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Here is the first car project that is going to break the cherry on the new setup. Bagged with a four link! 




tcardio said:


> Hehehehehehe YOU just posted a nice place to place our cars when we visit VEGAS!!!! Group House Famiry GTG anytime right brah!
> 
> answer: NO wait....ummmm NO


 sure! the building you see through the back door bay is the guest house. If I had 9 A3's at my house in SF we can do at least 20 at this place.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

My Garage has been covered into a rather large fish room. If anyone wants to see a 1000 saltwater mixing station and a 600 gallon coral farm let me know. All of that salt doesnt make it car friendly.


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

Awesome garage Maitre ... Mine does not compare, on any level. 

So I'll use other peoples garages to express my love for them :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Uber-A3 said:


> Here is my work in progress, 4 car with drive through bay. Before I take possession it will have epoxy floor, fully insulated walls and garage doors. After 4 post lift, cabinets, and all my other goodies from my old house. Stay tuned this garage is going to be epic.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Uber-A3 said:


> sure! the building you see through the back door bay is the guest house. If I had 9 A3's at my house in SF we can do at least 20 at this place.


 If I ever do a road trip out there, y'all west coasters better be there! 

but then again...I don't think my A3 is reliable enough to get me all the way there...at least not now


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> If I ever do a road trip out there, y'all west coasters better be there!
> 
> but then again...I don't think my A3 is reliable enough to get me all the way there...at least not now


 Wha hoppen


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

ApexAudi said:


> Wha hoppen


 #fsiproblems 

I have a crazy oil leak and/or crazy consumption, almost a quart of oil for every 1000 miles (and I only have 61k on the odo) 

When I was stage 2 with a catless DP, I had oil smoke coming from my exhaust, and occasional backfire, put on the stock dp so that the cat could catch the smoke (possible bad turbo seal) 

Scratches in cylinder 4 and low compression in cylinder 2 (the cylinders can be mixed up...but either way, I have scratches in one and low compression in another) and I already had the cam, cam follower, and hpfp replaced 

and I might need a new oil pump because when I start the car, my friend says the oil isn't going up fast enough to lubricate, so my car sounds like a diesel at start up 

#VAGowner


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> #fsiproblems
> 
> I have a crazy oil leak and/or crazy consumption, almost a quart of oil for every 1000 miles (and I only have 61k on the odo)
> 
> ...


 
Are you using an aftermarket oil filter? I had the same issues using a fram filter oddly enough. I was going to replace the oil pump, but my tech said to try a new filter, fixed it! 

I'm sure you've checked but I'll ask anyway, have you looked into any of the extended warranties? Breather valve/hose, IMRC, Cam follower, coils?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

ApexAudi said:


> Are you using an aftermarket oil filter? I had the same issues using a fram filter oddly enough. I was going to replace the oil pump, but my tech said to try a new filter, fixed it!
> 
> I'm sure you've checked but I'll ask anyway, have you looked into any of the extended warranties? Breather valve/hose, IMRC, Cam follower, coils?


 OEM oil filter from the dealer, and then OEM from ECS 

And yes, haha, I did look into extended warranties, even had a few people run my VIN at dealers to see if I could get anything. Replaced cam follower and related bits at ~51k, then at 55k service I got an oil change from the dealer, and they replaced my plugs and coil packs I believe. I thought the oil issue might have been from bad PCV, but mine works just fine 
IMRC? 

But at my 65k service, I plan to bring it to a dealer someone in my car club works at and see what I can get done


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

NYCameron said:


> IMRC?


 Intake manifold runner control. AKA: Intake manifold flapper motor.


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> OEM oil filter from the dealer, and then OEM from ECS
> 
> And yes, haha, I did look into extended warranties, even had a few people run my VIN at dealers to see if I could get anything. Replaced cam follower and related bits at ~51k, then at 55k service I got an oil change from the dealer, and they replaced my plugs and coil packs I believe. I thought the oil issue might have been from bad PCV, but mine works just fine
> IMRC?
> ...


 Huh... that's a stroke of bad luck... 

We have the Oil Consumption tests and Piston job extended warranties on the A4's, but not A3 as far as I know. Too bad


----------



## Nuke-em (Oct 2, 2006)

My garage has a lot of potential: 


2.75 Car, Extra-deep 

Insulated 

Drywall on the walls (not on the ceiling) 

 

Its on the list to be finished; right after the backyard landscaping, the downstairs bathroom, the kitchen and the deck. Of course by that point, it will be time to replace the furnace, the A/C and the driveway. Yeah, it's not gonna happen. 

Matt


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Nuke-em said:


> My garage has a lot of potential:
> 
> 
> 2.75 Car, Extra-deep
> ...


 gotta control the wifey 

i got the garage in before the pool 

:thumbup:


----------



## Nuke-em (Oct 2, 2006)

Maitre Absolut said:


> gotta control the wifey
> 
> i got the garage in before the pool
> 
> :thumbup:


 That's actually my priority list. Although after reading it, I generated a new, simpler list: 

Burn it to the ground and start over.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

...You talkin' about the wifey there, by any chance? 

:laugh: 

Here's what one fella did:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> ...You talkin' about the wifey there, by any chance?


 x2 I thought the same thing...


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

VWAddict said:


> ...You talkin' about the wifey there, by any chance?
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Here's what one fella did:


 looks like a torture room of a serial killer with a car in it


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

Uber-A3 said:


> looks like a torture room of a serial killer with a car in it


 I agree... however it still looks better than mine ... :banghead:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

at first glance it looked like a kitchen from the 70's 

extra fast sandwich service when working on your car :thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Maitre Absolut said:


> at first glance it looked like a kitchen from the 70's
> 
> extra fast sandwich service when working on your car :thumbup:


 so that's the secret to keeping the family together...have the husband and wife hang out in the same room! :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> so that's the secret to keeping the family together...have the husband and wife hang out in the same room! :thumbup::laugh:


 aka...put a kitchen in the den, the bedroom, and the garage.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Maitre Absolut said:


>












The floor...tell me about it. 

My wife -TOTALLY unprompted- this morning asked if we could get the floor epoxy-coated in a black-and-white checker pattern. 

-My heart SANG with love! 

Only I'm not sure about epoxy. -I'd like something more practical because I drop wrenches and hammer on things quite a bit. 

I'm considering tiled surface options. -I'd like more black and white than light-and-dark grey, but I'm interested in the textured surface that yours has...


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

i initially got a quote for epoxy, it was much more expensive and labour intensive. Plus i wasnt sure how it would turn out 

racedeck has different flooring styles, the diamond i have is the standard one 

http://www.racedeck.com/styles.html 

they also have 10 colours to choose from 

:thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> i initially got a quote for epoxy, it was much more expensive and labour intensive. Plus i wasnt sure how it would turn out
> 
> racedeck has different flooring styles, the diamond i have is the standard one
> 
> ...


 How does the racedeck hold up to jack/jackstand use? I guess it would be better if you had these style of stands: 










Rather than these:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Yeah, but I worry that the epoxy can also be easily marked by those second types of stand... 


basically any object (like an axle stand) or event (like a hammer drop) which concentrates a lot of weight or impact at a concentrated point... 

Vinyl tiling is super-replaceable of course... but how crap does it look? It's easy to checker-pattern though, and epoxy -which is expensive enough to begin with- is STUPENDOUSLY expensive to checker-pattern.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Look into polished concrete.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

VWAddict said:


> Yeah, but I worry that the epoxy can also be easily marked by those second types of stand...
> 
> 
> basically any object (like an axle stand) or event (like a hammer drop) which concentrates a lot of weight or impact at a concentrated point...
> ...


 Yeah, I hear you. Plus with epoxy you still run the risk of chipping the concrete under certain circumstances. The RaceDeck and vinyl tile both help protect the concrete below and, like you said, are easily replaced. The RaceDeck is just too rich for my blood


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

drew138 said:


> Look into polished concrete.


 That can look really good, but can also be super slippery when wet.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Resurrecting... any other garages? Trying to get some ideas. We recently purchased a townhouse w/ 2 car garage. However, the width of the garage is about a foot wider on each side. Now I need to think of storage.

Anyone have some side/overhead hanging of stuff? My original idea was to install some pegboards on the sides and an overhanging shelving unit.

First up, floor epoxy which I hope to DIY w/in a few weeks using a kit from Sherwin Williams.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Wait, VWAddict, do you/have you owned a Carrera GT? That's fantastic.

Also, you guys have some nice garages. I need to move out of the city so I can 1. have a garage attached to my living space and 2. have a garage that I don't have to pay rent on and 3. make it my own.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

It's probably a long way off for me, but when I do have a garage you best believe I want it with a stained concrete floor with that cut tile look...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Detached garage is my preference. Keep the mess out there. I got my own since this thread started. It's not worthy, but it's an over-sized 1-car and I love it.


----------



## SFBay-A3 (Aug 18, 2005)

My old townhouse garage. Gladiator Garage wall cabinets and a stainless steel folding table.



Folding shelf



Wall garage light turned on:





Stainless steel table folded down:



Close-up of red/black stripe for paint ideas:



New house two car garage with hanging custom made shelves:



Very sturdy, easily able to handle the weight of a whole family of Asians sleeping on the shelves 





I have a 8' x 4' shelf above the garage door as well, but this picture was taken before I placed the wood in it:



Early picture from when I was welding the shelves together at a friend's house:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

since this thread has been bumped i will add an update

Thule box lift 571

The Q5 normally parks on that side and makes mounting / dismounting super easy


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Good thread to bring back to life! Need to get Mopz in here to compete with Maitres Garage.

Our house once built will have a detached garage... double, maybe more depending on lot.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Nicely done SFBay-A3. I like the folding shelf and new overhead one. Wish I could DiY that


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Those are really nice. I like em a lot!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

What kind of track system are you guys using for walls?


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Been working on my baby.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Rogerthat said:


> Been working on my baby.


Please no. Oh god. It's horrifying.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

SFBay-A3 said:


> My old townhouse garage. Gladiator Garage wall cabinets and a stainless steel folding table.
> 
> 
> 
> Folding shelf


Where'd you get the folding shelves? Here in the southwest they give you little room in a two car garage for not much more than two cars, anyway to have functionality and save space is okay in my book, I'm interested if this was off-the-shelf or custom.


----------



## SFBay-A3 (Aug 18, 2005)

> krazyboi
> 
> What kind of track system are you guys using for walls?


I am using Gladiator Gearwall. It works for all of their wall accessories including the wall cabinets, which allows me to move my cabinets from wall to wall in a matter of seconds. Many companies have similar stuff that work just as well. I would recommend looking at all the accessories that are offered for a particular track system and choose your track wall based on the wall accessories that are available. I happen to like Gladiator stuff. BTW, most Craftsman wall accessories for their track system also work on the Gladiator Gearwall. You can check it all out at your local Sears.





> beckermanex
> 
> Where'd you get the folding shelves? Here in the southwest they give you little room in a two car garage for not much more than two cars, anyway to have functionality and save space is okay in my book, I'm interested if this was off-the-shelf or custom.


The stainless steel folding table is a Craftsman 2' x 6' table top that I mounted on the wall studs using a pair of folding shelf brackets like these: 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Brands-1...-Shelf-Bracket-in-White-HD-206-16WH/203906172

The folding shelf is from Moduline:
http://www.modulinecabinets.com/folding-workstation.html


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

SFBay-A3 said:


> I am using Gladiator Gearwall. It works for all of their wall accessories including the wall cabinets, which allows me to move my cabinets from wall to wall in a matter of seconds. Many companies have similar stuff that work just as well. I would recommend looking at all the accessories that are offered for a particular track system and choose your track wall based on the wall accessories that are available. I happen to like Gladiator stuff. BTW, most Craftsman wall accessories for their track system also work on the Gladiator Gearwall. You can check it all out at your local Sears.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool, you just created a little weekend project for me


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's my current humble garage. I live in the city so this is the best I could do within walking distance of my place. It's actually my second garage since October. The last one was half the size, moldy and surrounded by the backyards of several degenerate beings. 

It's actually still a mess because when I moved to my new place and got this garage a lot of stuff was just dumped in. I haven't had the time or warm (until recently) weather to spend much time getting it organized. At least I got lucky and got an "oversized" unit, probably one of the biggest out here. I can fit both bikes and my car pretty easily.

I can't wait to move out to the burbs and actually own a real garage again.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

My garage lol until we build a house in the next year or so.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Some crappy pics of my space. Every time I think I'll get to do some work on it, we decide to remodel another room instead. The VR is gone, shipped out to the west coast.



















Just found another... don't ask :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Got a small project taken care of this past weekend...


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Got a small project taken care of this past weekend...


You're supposed to paint the walls before you do the floor . Seriously though looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> You're supposed to paint the walls before you do the floor . Seriously though looks good. :thumbup:


I like the walls bare  . I wanted to take care of the floor first so I can get wrenching. Walls can be done later. Thanks :beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

What are some must have tools / organizers? I have a basic mechanics set, but need to fill up my storage workbench.

Just looking for ideas, figured not to start a new thread.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> What are some must have tools / organizers? I have a basic mechanics set, but need to fill up my storage workbench.
> 
> Just looking for ideas, figured not to start a new thread.


Snap on tool chest fully stocked. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Snap on tool chest fully stocked. :thumbup:


Too poor


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Tell me about it


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

ceese said:


> You're supposed to paint the walls before you do the floor . Seriously though looks good. :thumbup:


Looks good KB. I'm going to get to the garage floor eventually. I'm slowly hanging gladiator garage stuff up everywhere. I'll share a pic one day soon when I sweep the place out and attempt to rid myself of excessive kids ride on toys in there. Though my son who turns 2 this week likes to point out "daddy's silver car", which I don't mind. He doesn't seem to grasp when I tell him "It's quartz gray metallic, son".


----------

